# Scandalli Super VI Extreme



## vev (31 Окт 2014)

Спешу поделиться радостью: вчера наконец-то после длительного ожидания пришел мой Scandalli Super VI Extreme!

Пока особенно не было возможности погонять его во всех режимах, но и первые впечатления более чем! Бас - это что-то! Цельная планка от Artigiano и голоса от Binci - просто сказка. Прекрасный ответ. Мощный и глубокий чисто Юпитеровский бас. 

Постараюсь в ближайшее время сделать сравнительный обзор со своим Scandalli Super L. 


Если кого интересует то, как это устроено внутри - могу выложить фотографии.

P.S. Большое спасибо Юрию (Zet10) за то, что это наконец то свершилось. Ну и за разумную цену


----------



## ze_go (31 Окт 2014)

vev (31.10.2014, 09:55) писал:


> Если кого интересует то, как это устроено внутри - могу выложить фотографии.


просим! просим!


----------



## vev (31 Окт 2014)

ze_go (31.10.2014, 11:04) писал:


> vev (31.10.2014, 09:55) писал:
> 
> 
> > Если кого интересует то, как это устроено внутри - могу выложить фотографии.
> ...


По просьбам трудящихся выкладываю


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (31 Окт 2014)

vev (31.10.2014, 11:49) писал:


> ze_go (31.10.2014, 11:04) писал:
> 
> 
> > vev (31.10.2014, 09:55) писал:
> ...


----------



## zet10 (31 Окт 2014)

Евгений(vev),большое спасибо на добром слове,очень рад что инструмент получился удачный и выполнены все пожелания!
Хотя конечно,справедливости ради отмечу,что подобного "пофигизма" и наплевательства на требования клиента,от фабрики "Скандалли" я еще не встречал.
1)не смотря на то что еще на стадии заказа было обговорено ,что б на бас поставили цельную планку в итоге этого не было сделано.
Были поставлены куски и мне стали вешать лапшу на уши дескать кусок у них теперь звучит лучше чем цельная планка... Из чего я сделал вывод ,что они просто не захотели возиться с цельной планкой и просто решили упростить себе задачу.
В итоге уговорил я их поставить цельную планку,это стоило мне трех дней головной боли и две недели дополнительного ожидания инструмента Евгению!

2) клиент попросил фотографии внутренностей инструмента на стадии изготовления,месяц мне морочили на фабрики голову,то фотоаппарата нет,то выходные,то забыли))...
В итоге пришлось отправлять туда своего человека,что б наконец то он потратил 5 минут на фотографии и прислал мне их.

Что хочу сказать,
Все кто будет заказывать итальянские инструменты не зависимо от производителя ( у всех итальянцев в голове вечный праздник),советую досканально контролировать ваш заказ на стадии изготовления в Италии,"пофигическое "отношение к клиентам на лицо,в итоге то что Вы заказывали и то что Вы получите это могут быть совершенно разные инструменты.


----------



## vev (31 Окт 2014)

По порядку:

Залоги все лайковые
Цельная планка как и должна быть, прижата через лайку винтами
куски с двух сторон винты, а с торца гвозди.

Воска минимум. Только для герметизации, а механика только за счет гвоздей.

Левая механика тише, чем на Super L. Правая по первым ощущениям легче и приятнее по тактильным ощущениям. Пальцы скользят меньше, чем на перламутре.

Изначально заказывался с голосами Binci и с цельной планкой, но перед отправкой готового уже аккордеона, выяснилось, что буржуи поставили в басу все куски. Был скандал с моей стороны. В результате цельная планка все-таки была установлена, но на ней клеймо Atrigiano. 

К сожалению, аккордеон Ковтуна не держал в руках и тем более не копался внутри, но по моим скромным любительским ощущениям машинка удалась.

Я не смогу скорее всего показать в обзоре всей полноты красок инструмента - ну любитель, что возьмешь, но если кто из профессионалов изъявит желание поиграть под видеокамеру - милости просим


----------



## zet10 (31 Окт 2014)

Евгений,по ходу мне кажется что В России теперь ты едва ли не единственный владелец инструмента с подобными характеристиками,по крайней мере на своей памяти я не помню таких заказов и подобных инструментов встречать не приходилось.
Пора тебе скоро уже тоже организовать концерт в стиле "Евгений и его друзья", ну я думаю на эту тему мы с тобой 7-го пообщаемся еще)).
Еще раз мои поздравления с покупкой!
Достойный аппарат и достоин уважения человек который стремится к лучшему и приобрел себе шикарный инструмент!


----------



## vev (31 Окт 2014)

zet10 (31.10.2014, 12:41) писал:


> Евгений,по ходу мне кажется что В России теперь ты едва ли не единственный владелец инструмента с подобными характеристиками,по крайней мере на своей памяти я не помню таких заказов и подобных инструментов встречать не приходилось.
> Пора тебе скоро уже тоже организовать концерт в стиле "Евгений и его друзья", ну я думаю на эту тему мы с тобой 7-го пообщаемся еще)).
> Еще раз мои поздравления с покупкой!
> Достойный аппарат и достоин уважения человек который стремится к лучшему и приобрел себе шикарный инструмент!


Юра, при моем уровне "исполнительского мастерства" формат должен быть что-то типа "Друзья Евгения" Может со временем порядок слов можно будет и поменять. Посмотрим.


----------



## nidogopp43 (31 Окт 2014)

Приветствую Евгений! Спешу поздравить, рад за тебя!)) Ты себе устроил праздник как минимум на месяцы вперед. Пока разыграешь, пока привыкнешь... сплошной позитив) Такого уровня инструмент вряд ли расстроит. Видимо "Selecta" отправится в футляр на длительный отпуск)) Ты довел ее (его) до ума?


----------



## vev (31 Окт 2014)

nidogopp43 (31.10.2014, 14:50) писал:


> Приветствую Евгений! Спешу поздравить, рад за тебя!)) Ты себе устроил праздник как минимум на месяцы вперед. Пока разыграешь, пока привыкнешь... сплошной позитив) Такого уровня инструмент вряд ли расстроит. Видимо "Selecta" отправится в футляр на длительный отпуск)) Ты довел ее (его) до ума?


Привет!

Спасибо за добрые слова!
В том то и дело, что к нему привыкать не надо! И разыгрывать, похоже, не надо тоже. Сел и почувствовал себя как дома! 

По поводу Селекты все не так просто. Все никак руки не дойдут перевосковать ее. Воск никак не довезут. Да и не готов я на дачу таскать Скандаля. Он для дома для семьи  
Я еще тешу себя иллюзиями по поводу старшего дитятки: хочу его на аккордеон подсадить. Понравится - отдам Селекту.


----------



## nidogopp43 (31 Окт 2014)

Понятно) Мне Юра советовал "Селекту", как раз приемлемый вариант в ломанной. Ты по моей просьбе на "Мир баяна" фотки выкладывал, голосочки понравились. Та же Супита, только не так раскручена! Сейчас уже адекватно можешь оценить разницу в звучании. Ах блин...молодец, красавец! Мечта любого играющего аккордеониста) Даст Бог и сын потянется! Удачи!


----------



## vev (31 Окт 2014)

nidogopp43 (31.10.2014, 15:18) писал:


> Понятно) Мне Юра советовал "Селекту", как раз приемлемый вариант в ломанной. Ты по моей просьбе на "Мир баяна" фотки выкладывал, голосочки понравились. Та же Супита, только не так раскручена! Сейчас уже адекватно можешь оценить разницу в звучании. Ах блин...молодец, красавец! Мечта любого играющего аккордеониста) Даст Бог и сын потянется! Удачи!


К сожалению, я так и не знаю Вашего имени, хоть и общаемся на двух форумах  Исправим?

По поводу Селекты. Если для себя для дома, то она - хороший вариант. А вот если на сцену - фиговенько выйдет. Старенькая она и найти в "нецелованном" состоянии практически невозможно. На исправление решетки, целлулоида и прочих коцак уйдет некоторая сумма (даже не считая перевосковки ). Это же и по поводу Супит можно сказать. Старость - не радость.
Увы, но на сцене люди хотят видеть что-то красивое и новое. Вон, у наших попрыгунчиков Миксодрангов кроме корпуса ничего от баяна/аккордеона не осталось, а народу нравится. 

Если есть интерес к Селекте - то можно обсудить, с учетом вышесказанного.


----------



## nidogopp43 (31 Окт 2014)

Евгений, мое имя Денис) Можем обсудить по Селекте. Но лучше не засорять тему. мой май: [email protected] Думаю удобней будет. Жду ответа на почту.


----------



## MAN (31 Окт 2014)

Ой, а я можно маленько "посорю" о том, что меня задело?
vev (31.10.2014, 16:19) писал:


> Увы, но на сцене люди хотят видеть что-то красивое и новое.


 Вот так прям за всех людей сразу я бы с такой уверенностью не поручился. Думается, что для какой-то их части важнее всё же _слышать_ что-то красивое (мы ведь о звучащей со сцены музыке речь ведём?), причём не обязательно даже и новое. А уж видеть... Вон, например, у Дзюдзе в "Терем квартете" контрабас какой облезлый-обшарпанный и ничего, ходит же на их концерты публика, не смотря на то, что эта исполинская балалайка весьма стара и её "возрастных морщин" никто не скрывает.


----------



## vev (31 Окт 2014)

MAN (31.10.2014, 16:40) писал:


> Ой, а я можно маленько "посорю" о том, что меня задело?
> vev (31.10.2014, 16:19) писал:
> 
> 
> ...


Александр! Вы становитесь предсказуемым Знал, что именно Вы клюнете 

Да, для меня звук важнее красоты корпуса, собственно, как и для Вас, но нас в процентном отношении не так много. Увы, мир несовершенен 

Хотя конечно же, когда и звук и вид и тактильные ощущения совпадают - это полный кайф


----------



## MAN (31 Окт 2014)

Евгений, извините, совсем забыл поздравить с приобретением великолепного инструмента. Искренне и очень за Вас радуюсь! Ещё бы услышать как Вы на нём играете... А насчёт предсказуемости я ничуть не расстроен, мы же не на войне и не по разные стороны от линии фронта, чтобы к ней стремиться. И ещё. Я не заявлял, что хорошо звучащий инструмент непременно должен быть старым и некрасивымНу, мы, слава Богу, отлично друг друга поняли и во мнениях не расходимся.


----------



## vev (31 Окт 2014)

MAN (31.10.2014, 17:25) писал:


> Евгений, извините, совсем забыл поздравить с приобретением великолепного инструмента. Искренне и очень за Вас радуюсь! Ещё бы услышать как Вы на нём играете... А насчёт предсказуемости я ничуть не расстроен, мы же не на войне и не по разные стороны от линии фронта, чтобы к ней стремиться. И ещё. Я не заявлял, что хорошо звучащий инструмент непременно должен быть старым и некрасивымНу, мы, слава Богу, отлично друг друга поняли и во мнениях не расходимся.


Александр, 

спасибо за поздравления. Думаю, мы очень неплохо понимаем друг друга, что не может не радовать 

По поводу "концерта". .. Думаю... Я до сих пор не изжил в себе боязнь слушателей: стоит включить даже диктофон, как руки начинают каменеть. Я стараюсь от этого избавиться, но не все так быстро делается. Тещу, по крайней мере, уже не шугаюсь


----------



## sedovmika (31 Окт 2014)

Неужто у него "глубокие" басы такие?


----------



## vev (31 Окт 2014)

sedovmika (31.10.2014, 19:34) писал:


> Неужто у него "глубокие" басы такие?


Могу в скайпе показать 

Сразу хочу дополнить: "такие уж глубокие басы" именно для аккордеона. Может в баяне Вы получите и более глубокий бас с использованием всех цельных планок. Здесь только один из трех резонаторов цельнопланочный


----------



## sedovmika (31 Окт 2014)

К сожалению на Супите басы "слабенькие", что сразу отметает её на звание "русский баян (аккордеон)", рад что цельна планка делает некое приближение к столь любимому у нас "сочному басу", искренне радуюсь за Ваш инструмент, это большая удача, имхо.


----------



## Katja (31 Окт 2014)

vev (31.10.2014, 17:33) писал:


> MAN (31.10.2014, 17:25) писал:
> 
> 
> > Евгений, извините, совсем забыл поздравить с приобретением великолепного инструмента. Искренне и очень за Вас радуюсь! Ещё бы услышать как Вы на нём играете... А насчёт предсказуемости я ничуть не расстроен, мы же не на войне и не по разные стороны от линии фронта, чтобы к ней стремиться. И ещё. Я не заявлял, что хорошо звучащий инструмент непременно должен быть старым и некрасивымНу, мы, слава Богу, отлично друг друга поняли и во мнениях не расходимся.
> ...


Евгений, от всей души Вас поздравляю с покупкой прекрасного инструмента! 
Ну, если тёща страху не наводит, тогда вообще бояться нечего и некого


----------



## vev (31 Окт 2014)

Katja (31.10.2014, 20:03) писал:


> Евгений, от всей души Вас поздравляю с покупкой прекрасного инструмента!
> Ну, если тёща страху не наводит, тогда вообще бояться нечего и некого


Катя,
спасибо за добрые слова!
Да я и так никого и ничего не боюсь, пока аккордеон не надеваю А тещу даже с аккордеоном не боюсь. Впрочем она мировая тетушка и у нас с ней мир да благодать


----------



## sedovmika (31 Окт 2014)

Меня заинтересовал способ крепления кусковых планок, я давно хотел воплотить это в жизнь (доноры уже готовы - Тембр и Тёрка, - зимой попытаюсь этим заняться). Еще есть мысль имплантировать басы от Тёрки в Супиту (укоротить их по длине и "проковать"). Если будут положительные результаты, обязательно отпишусь. Я зациклен на "русском басе" и хочу воплотить его на Супите, на этом прекрасном инструменте, но, как мне представляется, не имеющем достаточной мощи в левой.


----------



## vev (31 Окт 2014)

sedovmika (31.10.2014, 20:27) писал:


> Меня заинтересовал способ крепления кусковых планок, я давно хотел воплотить это в жизнь (доноры уже готовы - Тембр и Тёрка, - зимой попытаюсь этим заняться). Еще есть мысль имплантировать басы от Тёрки в Супиту (укоротить их по длине и "проковать"). Если будут положительные результаты, обязательно отпишусь. Я зациклен на "русском басе" и хочу воплотить его на Супите, на этом прекрасном инструменте, но, как мне представляется, не имеющем достаточной мощи в левой.


Как мне кажется, тут не все так просто. Убить Супиту будет жалко наверное. А что если пойти по пути коллег с соседнего форума, и сделать второй резонатор, с учетом всех особенностей Спиты?

Вот ссылка на данный проект

А по поводу "мощи" тоже все не просто. В первую очередь, по-моему, инструмент должен быть сбалансированным. Если бас забивает правую руку, то на кой черт он нужен? Как бы не получилось такого с Спитой. 

Да и на органы необязательно кого-то убивать. Думаю можно заказать и планки и резонаторы у чехов. Думаю, что по разумному техзаданию они смогут сделать это


----------



## sedovmika (31 Окт 2014)

Как раз я хочу сохранить все, лишь временно "прицепить" планки от Тёрки, потом можно будет перевосковать обратно, в случае неудовлетворительного результата. Никто не пробовал такие рискованные переделки? Супита хороша, аккорд Бугари, хотелось только улучшить левую. Хотя и правую хочу модернизировать. Может быть у кого то есть резонаторы оттуда? Хотелось бы избавиться от пиколки или фагота в пользу 3-голосного инструмента типа мюзетт?


----------



## oleg45120 (31 Окт 2014)

Поздравляю с новым аккордеоном!


----------



## vev (31 Окт 2014)

oleg45120 (31.10.2014, 21:18) писал:


> Поздравляю с новым аккордеоном!


Спасибо, Олег!
Кстати, а как поживает новая Виктория?


----------



## ARikS (31 Окт 2014)

Поздравляю с покупкой отличного инструмента!! Я, как обладатель подобного аккордеона, прекрасно понимаю все ощущения от игры на таком инструменте, которые нельзя передать словами!! Желаю дальнейших успехов в освоении исполнительского мастерства!!


----------



## zet10 (1 Ноя 2014)

Я предлагаю Всем запомнить эту дату,поставки шедеврального инструмента!
Судя по радушию форумчан она будет актуальна!
Предлагаю теперь отмечать это событие ,как день рождение... Начинаем с 7 го числа в "Гнезде Глухаря",все кто может присоединяйтесь.


----------



## vev (1 Ноя 2014)

zet10 (01.11.2014, 02:54) писал:


> Я предлагаю Всем запомнить эту дату,поставки шедеврального инструмента!
> Судя по радушию форумчан она будет актуальна!
> Предлагаю теперь отмечать это событие ,как день рождение... Начинаем с 7 го числа в "Гнезде Глухаря",все кто может присоединяйтесь.


Юра,

шедевр - не шедевр это еще история покажет, но то, что я не один такой, кому не хватало мощного баса на аккордеоне. Российские баянные корни так или иначе, но и на аккордеонистах сказываются. Думаю, что желающие повторить мой путь найдутся: дурной пример заразителен 

Кстати, узнать, что именно такая модель существует и чем она отличается, мне удалось далеко не сразу. 
Посмотрев на инструмент Артема (bombastic ), я обратился на сайт Scandalli с глупыми вопросами по поводу возможности переустановки голосов binci на свой инструмент. Ответили быстро и по-русски. Там то впервые и всплыла модель Extreme. Правда дальше начался разговор слепого с глухим: по заявлению представителя фирмы, голоса binci вообще Scandalli не ставит! Цельной планки там нет. А то, что я видел неделю назад своими глазами - вообще артефакт! Так что фирмачам, особенно итальянским, доверять не следует

Зацепившись за название, я однако нашел полное описание с фотографиями, которое и послал Юре. Так и получилось, что моя настойчивость позволила получить то, что я сейчас имею. 

Есть правда в данном приобретении и большой минус: садиться за другой инструмент резко расхотелось


----------



## zet10 (1 Ноя 2014)

Посмотрев на инструмент Артема (bombastic ), я обратился на сайт Scandalli с глупыми вопросами по поводу возможности переустановки голосов binci на свой инструмент. Ответили быстро и по-русски. Там то впервые и всплыла модель Extreme. Правда дальше начался разговор слепого с глухим: по заявлению представителя фирмы, голоса binci вообще Scandalli не ставит! Цельной планки там нет. А то, что я видел неделю назад своими глазами - вообще артефакт! Так что фирмачам, особенно итальянским, доверять не следует

Шибко ленивые они,зачастую то что обещают надо делить как минимум пополам...
Скажу честно,что мой человек который контролировал в Италии процесс изготовления инструмента для Евгения проклял все на свете,так вот был вынесен его мозг...
Инструмент изготавливался ажно с июля месяца,в процессе изготовления постоянно что то не сходилось,то голоса не те,то планки нет,то вообще у них фиеста... Вобщем тяжелое и муторное это дело оказалось, и если бы не категорически твердый характер Евгения ( ни как он не соглашался на то что ему предлагали итальянцы),и мое постоянное капание им на мозги еще не известно чего бы они там изготовили и прислали... 
Уверен что это был бы гораздо худший вариант нежели сейчас имеет Евгений.


----------



## oleg45120 (2 Ноя 2014)

zet10 (31.10.2014, 12:22) писал:


> Хотя конечно,справедливости ради отмечу,что подобного "пофигизма" и наплевательства на требования клиента,от фабрики "Скандалли" я еще не встречал.


К сожалению не только на Скандалли такое творится... Так что, заказывая инструмент на фабрике нужно быть готовым к любым неожиданностям.

Мне обещали обменять мою Викторию на новую модель Пиума. Обещали сделать к фестивалю, который проходил 18-22 сентября. По приезду оказалось, что инструмент не готов. Договорились, что закончат через 10 дней и привезут в Москву. Но уже прошло больше месяца, и никакого результата. Неоднократно просил выслать фото - ничего нет. Я как дурачок, оставил им свой старый инструмент, теперь даже подзвучиться нормально не могу. А итальянцы каждую неделю завтраками кормят. Я как-то мысленно настроился на 4 декабря, когда будет играть Гальяно в Доме музыки. Может быть Эльке захочет с ним встретиться в Москве. Поживем - увидим.


----------



## zet10 (2 Ноя 2014)

Эх Олег...
В Италии любят лохов,постоянно обещают и разводят,впрочем наверное как и везде(
Каждый должен заниматься своим делом.
Как бы то ни было но с "Скандалли" мы решили вопрос относительно быстро и именно так как нам было нужно с Евгением.

А вообще Олег я на твоем месте после этого прекратил бы с Викторией всякий контакт,забрал бы деньги и заказал инструмент как у Евгения.
Так как с тобой они себя повели , это поступок который можно назвать одним словом "СВИНСТВО"!! И позволить им дать вытирать о себя ноги это просто не уважать себя!


----------



## oleg45120 (2 Ноя 2014)

zet10 (02.11.2014, 17:32) писал:


> Эх Олег...
> В Италии любят лохов,постоянно обещают и разводят,впрочем наверное как и везде(
> Каждый должен заниматься своим делом.


причём лохов-не лохов. Это стиль работы


----------



## vev (2 Ноя 2014)

oleg45120 (02.11.2014, 17:50) писал:


> Это стиль работы


Олег, это не стиль. Это генотип  Я работал в свое время несколько месяцев во Флоренции. Так вот еще тогда понял, что работающие итальянцы - это нонсенс. За целый день в научном институте рабочего времени был всего один час. У них тепло. Ветер подул, апельсин упал - хорошо...


----------



## zet10 (2 Ноя 2014)

Стиль работы у них зависит только от того с кем они работают и для кого... Когда им нужно и это представляет для них интерес,они работают четко,быстро,качественно и грамотно.
Вероятно в данном случае для Виктории покупка тобой этого инструмента не является приоритетной,поэтому твой заказ за двинули на долго и работают под других клиентов, и так как ты уже у них на крюке они не переживают что ты откажешься от инструмента.


----------



## Roman MAMAEV (2 Ноя 2014)

Как с эндорсером поступили!


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (2 Ноя 2014)

Господа, позвольте поинтересоваться. Если все так плохо на VIctoria и Scandalli, и стиль работы не тот, и лохов любят, и делают не так и не то, и т.д и т.п., что ж вы тогда инструменты у них заказываете? Или в России фабрики аккордеонные перевелись? Насколько я понимаю, стиль работы в России - самое то, делают именно так и то, как надо, причем с первого раза, лохов не любят, качество лучшее в мире, и ехать никуда не надо. Нет, вы как мазохисты, знаете, что потреплете себе нервы, потеряете деньги и время, но все равно заказывате инструменты в Италии. Зачем? Объясните мне, пожалуйста, в чем разница.


----------



## vev (2 Ноя 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein (02.11.2014, 23:01) писал:


> Господа, позвольте поинтересоваться. Если все так плохо на VIctoria и Scandalli, и стиль работы не тот, и лохов любят, и делают не так и не то, и т.д и т.п., что ж вы тогда инструменты у них заказываете? Или в России фабрики аккордеонные перевелись? Насколько я понимаю, стиль работы в России - самое то, делают именно так и то, как надо, причем с первого раза, лохов не любят, качество лучшее в мире, и ехать никуда не надо. Нет, вы как мазохисты, знаете, что потреплете себе нервы, потеряете деньги и время, но все равно заказывате инструменты в Италии. Зачем? Объясните мне, пожалуйста, в чем разница.


Григорий! 

Порадовали! 
Все именно так здесь все и есть. И инструменты полное дерьмо за исключением Барановского Юпитера, быть может ну и АККО иногда. Именно поэтому и приходится заказывать у итальянцев. Инструменту у них получаются более чем...

Вот только от буржуев хваленых мы ожидаем за вполне разумные деньги разумного подхода в бизнесе. По ним то совок не ударял и мозги вроде должны быть на месте?

Так вот когда вместо цельной планки, оговорено специально, непосредственно перед отправкой вдруг обнаруживается кусок - это ни в какие рамки не лезет. Когда инструмент, заказанный в июне и обещанный в начале сентября оказывается готовым только к концу октября - это полное ХХХ! Заменим на "раздолбайство"

Как-то так. ..


----------



## zet10 (2 Ноя 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein (02.11.2014, 23:01) писал:


> Господа, позвольте поинтересоваться. Если все так плохо на VIctoria и Scandalli, и стиль работы не тот, и лохов любят, и делают не так и не то, и т.д и т.п., что ж вы тогда инструменты у них заказываете? Или в России фабрики аккордеонные перевелись? Насколько я понимаю, стиль работы в России - самое то, делают именно так и то, как надо, причем с первого раза, лохов не любят, качество лучшее в мире, и ехать никуда не надо. Нет, вы как мазохисты, знаете, что потреплете себе нервы, потеряете деньги и время, но все равно заказывате инструменты в Италии. Зачем? Объясните мне, пожалуйста, в чем разница.


Объясню пожалуй!Где в России Вы видели фабрики по производству Аккордеонов?
Кроме АКкО больше нет ни кого,у АКкО инструменты хорошие но в основном классические, в данном случае ребята заказывали себе эстрадные варианты.
О том что в Италии делают лучшие инструменты ни для кого не секрет,речь шла в данном случае о другом...не надо давать заказчикам водить себя за нос и позволять производителям не выполнять условия договора между покупателем и фабрикой. 
По крайней мере что касаемо меня,то фирма "Фантини" ни когда не отступала от условий заказчика,то что заказывали у нас,ровно это на 100% и получали.Максимум возникали заминки с доставкой,но это неделя-максимум две.
Да и другим итальянским конторам с которыми мы работаем, я не позволял отклоняться от условий заказа.
Деньги то берутся не малые итальянцами порядка 7-14 тыс евро за инструмент, сами итальянцы практически не покупают себе инструменты такого уровня,все продается за границу.
Случай с Олегом просто отвратителен,еще раз повторяю что на его месте я бы прекратил все отношения с производителем...конкуренция сейчас на рынке достаточная и хороший инструмент купить себе не проблема были бы деньги и четкое понимание что нужно.
История с Евгением и его Супером явное этому доказательство.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (2 Ноя 2014)

Попытаюсь ответить двум сразу. 
"Хваленые буржуи" являются "хвалеными" только в вашем воображении. Они не упали с луны. Они такие же люди как и вы, и ничто человеческое им не чуждо. Я не собираюсь их ни защищать, ни оправдывать. Я не имел с ними дела, пока, и не знаю буду ли иметь. Просто, как бы это покультурнее выразиться, несколько неприятно читать (я понимаю, не нравится - не читай, но все же... Тем более, что не понравилось после того, как прочитал.) как вы их хаите, после того как они для вас сделали инстумент. Заметьте, инструмент вы хвалите, а производителей этого инструмента - нет. Парадокс?
А насчет фабрик в России... Вам не кажется странным, что гигантская страна, где аккордеонисты-баянисты читают себя лучшими в мире, имеет всего одну (по zet10) или 2 (по vev) аккордеонную фабрику, и то для академических инстументов, и ни одной для "эстрадных вариантов". 
А начет "не надо давать заказчикам водить себя за нос и позволять производителям не выполнять условия договора между покупателем и фабрикой", так это классика связки бизнес - клиент, и ничего нового здесь нету.


----------



## oleg45120 (2 Ноя 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein (02.11.2014, 23:01) писал:


> Господа, позвольте поинтересоваться. Если все так плохо на VIctoria и Scandalli, и стиль работы не тот, и лохов любят, и делают не так и не то, и т.д и т.п., что ж вы тогда инструменты у них заказываете? Или в России фабрики аккордеонные перевелись? Насколько я понимаю, стиль работы в России - самое то, делают именно так и то, как надо, причем с первого раза, лохов не любят, качество лучшее в мире, и ехать никуда не надо. Нет, вы как мазохисты, знаете, что потреплете себе нервы, потеряете деньги и время, но все равно заказывате инструменты в Италии. Зачем? Объясните мне, пожалуйста, в чем разница.


В России аккордеон не делают. То, что делают на акко - это клавишный баян


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (2 Ноя 2014)

Очень интересная мысль. А почему? Я понимаю, в США балалайки и цимбалы не делают, американцы на них не играют (ну, кроме русских). Но аккордеоны в России?


----------



## vev (2 Ноя 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein (02.11.2014, 23:48) писал:


> Попытаюсь ответить двум сразу.
> "Хваленые буржуи" являются "хвалеными" только в вашем воображении. Они не упали с луны. Они такие же люди как и вы, и ничто человеческое им не чуждо. Я не собираюсь их ни защищать, ни оправдывать. Я не имел с ними дела, пока, и не знаю буду ли иметь. Просто, как бы это покультурнее выразиться, несколько неприятно читать (я понимаю, не нравится - не читай, но все же... Тем более, что не понравилось после того, как прочитал.) как вы их хаите, после того как они для вас сделали инстумент. Заметьте, инструмент вы хвалите, а производителей этого инструмента - нет. Парадокс?
> А насчет фабрик в России... Вам не кажется странным, что гигантская страна, где аккордеонисты-баянисты читают себя лучшими в мире, имеет всего одну (по zet10) или 2 (по vev) аккордеонную фабрику, и то для академических инстументов, и ни одной для "эстрадных вариантов".
> А начет "не надо давать заказчикам водить себя за нос и позволять производителям не выполнять условия договора между покупателем и фабрикой", так это классика связки бизнес - клиент, и ничего нового здесь нету.


Григорий,
а Вы полагаете, что мы должны хвалить их только за то, что получили в конце концов то, что заказывали за свои собственные деньги? Да. Инструмент прекрасен и что?

Приведу пример из нашей российской действительности:

есть бюджет. Есть аукцион на закупку чего-либо достаточно дорогого и достаточно уникального. Так вот, если это самое уникальное не будет поставлено до конца финансового года (конец декабря), то оно это уникальное никому не будет нужно. Деньги за это самое уникальное уйдут в бюджет государства. И никого не будет интересовать что и почему. Никого не интересует из-за какого конкретного раздолбая оно не было готово во-время.

Хороша ложка к обеду. Для меня плюс/минус месяц - нивапрос, а для Олега это работа и совсем не айс, когда из-за каких-то раздолбаев твой бизнес терпит убытки.


----------



## oleg45120 (2 Ноя 2014)

Причём, за цену, которую просят за акко, можно спокойно поехать в Италию, отдохнуть недельку, насладиться пиццей, вином, морем, архитектурой и взять очень хороший аккордеон


----------



## vev (2 Ноя 2014)

oleg45120 (02.11.2014, 23:52) писал:


> То, что делают на акко - это клавишный баян


Целиком и полностью поддерживаю!


----------



## zet10 (2 Ноя 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein (02.11.2014, 23:48) писал:


> Я не имел с ними дела, пока, и не знаю буду ли иметь. Просто, как бы это покультурнее выразиться, несколько неприятно читать (я понимаю, не нравится - не читай, но все же... Тем более, что не понравилось после того, как прочитал.) как вы их хаите, после того как они для вас сделали инстумент. Заметьте, инструмент вы хвалите, а производителей этого инструмента - нет. Парадокс?
> А.


Производителя мы тоже хвалим не переживайте,без этого их инструменты просто бы ни кто не покупал )),но нельзя скрывать то что называется "подводные камни".Люди платят не малые деньги и должны знать все моменты которые их могут подстеригать.
Открыты некоторые рабочие моменты людям и что тут "неприятного"? Чем задели Вас то?да и тем более если Вы пишите что с ними дела ни когда не имели.Вот Вы вначале поимейте с ними дело ,как тот же Олег,а потом можно уже будет нам аргументировано дискуссировать с Вами.


----------



## oleg45120 (2 Ноя 2014)

*zet10*, ребята они хорошие, весёлые, гостеприимные. Но иногда косячат


----------



## zet10 (2 Ноя 2014)

Олег,еще какие веселые ребята,прямо как в том фильме))! Поэтому у нас иногда потом появляются грустные ребята))... Шутка.


----------



## oleg45120 (2 Ноя 2014)

zet10 (03.11.2014, 00:15) писал:


> Олег,еще какие веселые ребята,прямо как в том фильме))! Поэтому у нас иногда потом появляются грустные ребята))... Шутка.


я не особо грущу, но "осадочек остался"


----------



## oleg45120 (4 Ноя 2014)

Привет всем. Только что вернулся от Евгения (vev). Посмотрел два его скандалли. Сначала о новом супер шестом. Инструмент произвел очень приятное впечаление. Цельная планка в басу делает свое дело. Бас довольно мощный, четкий, очень сбалансированный. Но баяновского рыка тут нет. Да он и не не нужен. Такой бас позволяет играть очень четкий аккормпанемент, где нужно показать басик. Голоса в правой руке оставили очень приятные впечатления. Ответ классный на всех регистрах и во всем диапазоне. Пиколка супер, очень яркая и звонкая. Из-за такой пиколки очень классно звучит орган. Тембр чисто скандаллевский. Мягкий объемный звук, немного ватный, обволакивающий. Так что пожелаю Евгению приятного музицирования на этом инструменте. Что касается второго аккордеона super L. Бас заметно уступает и по механике и по мощности, типичный итальянский бас. В правой руке ответ тоже очень приличный, особенно на фаготе. Фагот порезче чем на super 6, более сухой и четкий, ближе к джазовому звучанию. Пиколки проигрывает в яркости и ровности ответа в разных диапазонах. Клавиатура более тугая - но это на любителя. Могу сделать вывод: super L очень неплохой инструмент, super 6 инструмент высшего класса. 
Я же продолжаю ждать свою Викторию. По тембру мне Виктория ближе. (Это сугубо личное и индивидуальное мнение, и мои слова не нужно воспринимать как: Виктория звучит лучше Скандалли. Оба инструмента звучат отлично, но по-разному. Кому-то нравится Виктория, кому- то Скандалли, кому- то Борсини)


----------



## zet10 (4 Ноя 2014)

Олег,абсолютно согласен.
Действительно ,кому что нравиться... Единого мнения тут быть не может.


----------



## sedovmika (4 Ноя 2014)

Да вкусы разные, но критерии звучания все же устоявшие: это не "слабая" левая, хороший отзыв во всем диапазоне в правой, насколько возможно сбалансированный между верхними и нижними голосами. Тембр уже дело вкуса, как мне представляется. На баяне красивее звучит разлив (розлив), чем на аккордеоне (опять же мое личное мнение). Но "беззубый" инструмент с неслышимыми почти басами - это не инструмент, многое теряет на мой взгляд.


----------



## sedovmika (4 Ноя 2014)

*vev*, vev (02.11.2014, 23:58) писал:


> oleg45120 (02.11.2014, 23:52) писал:То, что делают на акко - это клавишный баянЦеликом и полностью поддерживаю!


Так в этом его главное и неоспоримое преимущество! Он звучит лучше любого аккордеона, смотрел на Ютубе.


----------



## oleg45120 (4 Ноя 2014)

sedovmika (04.11.2014, 19:49) писал:


> *vev*, vev (02.11.2014, 23:58) писал:
> 
> 
> > oleg45120 (02.11.2014, 23:52) писал:То, что делают на акко - это клавишный баянЦеликом и полностью поддерживаю!
> ...


В корне с Вами не согласен


----------



## Bayanist711 (4 Ноя 2014)

А видео обзора не будет?


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2014)

sedovmika (04.11.2014, 19:49) писал:


> *vev*, vev (02.11.2014, 23:58) писал:
> 
> 
> > oleg45120 (02.11.2014, 23:52) писал:То, что делают на акко - это клавишный баянЦеликом и полностью поддерживаю!
> ...


Михаил,

Понимаете, баян и аккордеон - совершенно разные инструменты. Вам больше по-душе баян, а мне милее тембр аккордеона и АККО в этом плане далеко не идеал. Пробовал играть на аккордеоне АККО - да, интересно, но аккордеонный репертуар на нем прямо скажем не звучит. 

Олег абсолютно прав это сугубо индивидуально. Кому- то варенье, а кому свиной хрящик


Олег, 
Спасибо за обзорчик. Единственно, я бы не стал говорить об инструменте как о "шестерке". Все-таки это Extreme, а у чистой шестерки тембр похож, но голоса обычно стоят попроще и с ответом там ситуация несколько похуже. Не будем создавать ложное представление


----------



## sedovmika (4 Ноя 2014)

vev (04.11.2014, 20:30) писал:


> Понимаете, баян и аккордеон - совершенно разные инструменты. Вам больше по-душе баян, а мне милее тембр аккордеона и АККО в этом плане далеко не идеал. Пробовал играть на аккордеоне АККО - да, интересно, но аккордеонный репертуар на нем прямо скажем не звучит.


Соглашусь, сам я на аккордеоне не играю, и конечно у него должны быть (и есть) свои особенности. И многие из них звучат действительно красиво. Кстати, о чем я говорю! У меня же кнопочная Супита, и она мне положительно нравится во многих отношениях.


----------



## oleg45120 (4 Ноя 2014)

vev (04.11.2014, 20:30) писал:


> Единственно, я бы не стал говорить об инструменте как о "шестерке". Все-таки это Extreme, а у чистой шестерки тембр похож, но голоса обычно стоят попроще и с ответом там ситуация несколько похуже. Не будем создавать ложное представление


Я на самом деле не очень в курсе был о точном названии модели.
Так и запишем:
Scandalli Super VI EXTREME


----------



## vev (5 Ноя 2014)

Bayanist711 (04.11.2014, 20:19) писал:


> А видео обзора не будет?


По поводу обзора посмотрим. Хотя честно говоря, все эти видеообзоры несколько бесполезны. С одной стороны качество записывающей/воспроизводящей аппаратуры оставляет желать лучшего. Что можно услышать на ноутбучных колонках?
С другой стороны, как можно по видео определить насколько хорош ответ во всем диапазоне? Мне кажется, что мнение того, кто реально попробовал инструмент является более полезным, чем само видео.

Могу дополнить, что помимо Олега инструмент "щупал" еще и Александр Новиков из KN-Music. У него были схожие с Олегом отзывы. 

Если у кого есть еще желание потрогать инструмент - you are welcome


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (6 Ноя 2014)

Евгений,я предлагаю попробовать пригласить маэстро В.Ковтуна поиграть на твоем инструменте и соответственно услышать его мнение об инструменте,может его это заинтересует и он прийдет со своим Scandalli -59 го года выпуска?


----------



## vev (6 Ноя 2014)

gurzhi.vlad. (06.11.2014, 15:20) писал:


> Евгений,я предлагаю попробовать пригласить маэстро В.Ковтуна поиграть на твоем инструменте и соответственно услышать его мнение об инструменте,может его это заинтересует и он прийдет со своим Scandalli -59 го года выпуска?


Да пригласить то даже Зевса можно, вот придет ли?


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (6 Ноя 2014)

Владимир Бутусов,устраивает встречи в салоне "Аккорд" аккордеонистов ,баянистов,гармонистов- в рамках такой встречи можно было бы послушать эту модель аккордеона.Ну это как один из вариантов.Хотелось бы услышать и у видеть особенно тем кто далеко от Москвы.Спасибо.


----------



## vev (6 Ноя 2014)

gurzhi.vlad. (06.11.2014, 16:53) писал:


> Владимир Бутусов,устраивает встречи в салоне "Аккорд" аккордеонистов ,баянистов,гармонистов- в рамках такой встречи можно было бы послушать эту модель аккордеона.Ну это как один из вариантов.Хотелось бы услышать и у видеть особенно тем кто далеко от Москвы.Спасибо.


Владимир,
я то не против. Мне, конечно же, было бы удобнее у меня дома, чтобы никуда не таскаться. Но можно и в Аккорд подъехать, но...

Москвичи, если захотят, тоже подтянуться, но КАК можно дистанционно показать инструмент?! Ну хорошо, при нормальном классе оборудования и в Москве и у слушателей вне ее пределов, звук еще хоть как-то попробовать передать можно. А КАК можно показать ответ, расход воздуха, качество клавиатуры, удобство или неудобство клавиатуры и инструмента вцелом? Ведь это неотъемлемые характеристики инструмента, необходимые для исполнителя. Простого слушателя может удовлетворить видео с такого "тест драйва", а вот получит ли интересующую его информацию исполнитель?

Кстати, Ковтуну я предложил. Подождем, хотя не думаю, что из этого что-то получится


----------



## zet10 (6 Ноя 2014)

Мне это над поминает немного ситуацию в магазине... Когда посетители приходят,облизываются,тестируют,ни чего не покупают( и ни когда не купят так как у них просто нет таких денег и уходят).
Дорогие друзья! У Евгения инструмент самого высшего пилотажа,чего там трестировать то?
Да еще предлагать возить на обозрение по магазинам ( надо же уважать время других людей то же).
Евгений абсолютно точно для себя еще на стадии заказа сформулировал то чего он хочет от инструмента, и в конечном итоге именно это и получил.
Пойми те же наконец,что проверка инструмента это дело "интимное", ни какой видео обзор или прослушивание инструмента в чужих руках ни даст Вам точного представление об инструменте.
Есть только один путь,самому пробовать инструмент и делать выводы.
Поэтому пользуетесь добротой Евгения,раз уж человек предлагает Вам попробовать инструмент бесплатно ,то уж не сочтите за труд доехать до него,ну а иногородним остается только поверить нам с Евгением на слово.


----------



## oleg45120 (6 Ноя 2014)

zet10 (06.11.2014, 18:36) писал:


> Пойми те же наконец,что проверка инструмента это дело "интимное", ни какой видео обзор или прослушивание инструмента в чужих руках ни даст Вам точного представление об инструменте.
> Есть только один путь,самому пробовать инструмент и делать выводы.


Совершенно согласен. Я взял аккордеон в руки и мне сразу все стало понятно. Я вообще понял, что инструмент должен понравиться с первой секунды исполнения. Либо нравится, либо нет. 
Когда мне инструмент нравится,я готов играть на нем до бесконечности и не выпускать из рук. И ,поверьте, уже не важно, какие там голоса, механики и прочее.

Так что ездите, смотрите, выбирайте... Выбор сейчас огромен, но выбрать не так просто.
Согласен, что ни одно видео не передаст вам ощущений от исполнения на инструменте Евгения. Это высший пилотаж аккордеоностроения.

Почему я не покупаю такой инструмент? Мне не очень нравится тембр Скандалли (они слишком воздушный, объемный, это классно для эстрадной музыки, такой как исполняет Ковтун). Я люблю более сухой и резкий тембр, который дает Victoria. В то же время, звук на Борзини еще более резкий, четкий сухой (и мне это тоже не нравится). Но это ЛИЧНОЕ МНЕНИЕ Олега Добротина - не советую никому к нему прислушиваться и им руководствоваться при выборе инструмента. Я могу говорить лишь за себя, то что мне нравится. 

И еще раз повторю, у Евгения 100% Скандалли, очень близкий по звуку к Ковтуну. И если вы являетесь поклонником этой фирмы, то смело заказывайте. Также советую тем, кто любит мягкую клавиатуру


----------



## Alex33 (29 Сен 2019)

Сегодня 29 сентября 2019 года... Вчера, по договорённости, был у Евгения и протестировал его SCANDALLI super 6 EXTRIM и ещё два аккордеона... Все три инструмента уникальны!., и каждый имеет свои характерные особенности, но и цена таким аккордеонам соизмерима качеству изготовления!.. Поэтому полностью согласен с Юрием, что не каждый может купить инструмент такого класса. У меня аккордеон попроще: SCANDALLI super 6 и куплен в августе. Были сомнения в приобретении данного инструмента, так как аккордеон по цене был не подъёмный, да и музыкального образования нет, да и мой ВЕЛЬТМАСТЕР s5 меня устраивал... Но Юра убедил: любитель тоже должен играть на дорогих аккордеонах!.. Часть суммы занял у родственников... Обращаюсь к тем, кто ещё сомневается: не откладывайте покупку престижного аккордеона или баяна, а копите, занимайте деньги, покупайте и наслаждайтесь звучанием инструмента, ибо жизнь слишком коротка, чтобы себе этого не позволить!.. Кто владеет игрой на аккордеоне или баяне - это счастливые люди! А за Евгения я по доброму рад, да и человек он очень позитивный!


----------



## nidogopp43 (30 Сен 2019)

Женя рад за тебя


----------



## vev (30 Сен 2019)

nidogopp43 написал(а):


> Женя рад за тебя


Денис, 
Вот люди приезжают, щупают, а ты когда ж? Все обещаниями кормишь?...


----------



## nidogopp43 (30 Сен 2019)

Жека! Я боюсь, что после знакомства с твоими инструментами, я вряд ли смогу от тебя уйти... Люди приезжают, уезжают, а я приехал! Чувствуешь разницу))) Либо от тебя, только с одним из твоих трех "крокодилов"


----------



## vev (30 Сен 2019)

,

Не, на это я пойтить не могу.... У тебя бебик... Не могу малыша лишать отца 
А "крокодилы" привыкли быть втроем.... Короче, неразрешимая ситуация...


----------



## Alexei (10 Окт 2019)

5 лет прошло, а интерес к этому загадочному инструменту остаётся. При всём том, что инструмент нужно пробовать лично не у всех есть такая возможность. Так что может хоть фотографию выложить? (если никак не удаётся сделать видео обзор).
Другой вопрос -- это цена. Всё-таки можно получить какое-то представление? Сколько это стоит? (желательно в евро или долларах). Сколько это стоило 5 лет назад и сколько это стоит 5 лет спустя. Или это секретная информация?


----------



## vev (10 Окт 2019)

Alexei,
Алексей,
ничего "загадочного" в инструменте нет. Ну, звук чуток отличается. На мой взгляд побогаче будет. Ну, ответ получше. Да, стоит гораздо более навороченный цельнопланочный бас. Да голоса более высокого уровня, чем у Супер 6. Фото потрохов, вроде все и так опубликованы здесь еще 5 лет назад.

Цена.... Ну, цена есть продукт непротивления сторон. Относительно вашего он стоил примерно на 1-1.5kевро дороже. У конкретного продавца. Чел, из Гнесинки, представлявшийся представителем Scandalli, который связался со мной после письма на фирму озвучил ценник примерно в два раза выше. Как-то так.

P.S. Прошу прощения. В голове пересеклись два Алексея: Alexei and Alex33 
менять ответ уже не буду...


----------



## Alex33 (11 Окт 2019)

Евгений, доброе утро! "Меня терзают смутные сомнения", что Вы меня (Alex33) перепутали с другим (Alexei) ... А по теме: скромность украшает человека и Вы, Евгений, тому пример!.. Имея три аккордеона экстра-класса и приглашать музыкантов, даже не знакомых, тестировать их, это характеризует человека только с хорошей стороны!..
У меня вопрос к Алексею (Alexei) : почему 5 лет Вы только присматриваетесь к аккордеону SCANDALLI ?.. Вы сами на каком инструменте играете? Какой именно аккордеон Вам приглянулся? Где живёте? Хочу помочь Вам советом...


----------



## vev (11 Окт 2019)

Alex33, 

Увы.... Перепутал... Прошу прощения...


----------



## nidogopp43 (11 Окт 2019)

Кайся, кайся... Люблю кающихся Админов!


----------



## vev (11 Окт 2019)

nidogopp43 написал(а):


> Кайся, кайся... Люблю кающихся Админов!


Забаню к черту на год


----------



## nidogopp43 (11 Окт 2019)

С удовольствием!!!! Один черт сайт мертвый)))


----------



## vev (11 Окт 2019)

, 
Ты того, нарушения не нарушай, аднака....

Всем и всегда говорю: сайт может умереть только от "мертвых" пользователей.


----------



## Alexei (20 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Alexei,
> Фото потрохов, вроде все и так опубликованы здесь еще 5 лет назад.


Да, нашёл. Но не смог поменять моё сообщение.



vev написал(а):


> Цена.... Ну, цена есть продукт непротивления сторон. Относительно вашего он стоил примерно на 1-1.5kевро дороже. У конкретного продавца.


Я даже удивился, неужели знаете цену моего инструмента. Хотя была тема -- https://goldaccordion.com/id/7706/ -- но цена не указывалась.

Вот интересный обзор, как понимаю, похожего инструмента (без цельнопланочного баса):




 -- SCANSUPVIEXHBK - NEW Black Scandalli Super VI Extreme Piano Accordion LMMH 41 120 $11999

Но по видео записи я не могу понять чем хуже аналогичный, например "Fratelli Alessandrini" который можно взять в 2 раза дешевле. По спецификации он даже лучше: 4 подбородочных в дополнении к 15 регистрам.

У Бутусова есть обзор:




 -- Супер аккордеон Скандалли super VI

А наиболее артистичный обзор у него для кнопочной версии:




 -- Чудо баян Скандалли!

Так что наверно нужно пригласить Бутусова для обзора Вашего инструмента.


----------



## vev (20 Окт 2019)

Alexei,

За совет про Бутусова, спасибо, но я как-нибудь обойдусь без его обзоров.... Сравнивать даже два инструмента, вышедших с одного и того же "конвейера" с одним и тем же названием совершенно некорректно. Ну и уж совсем не корректно сравнивать инструменты разных производителей, даже если они в два раза дешевле. Практически у каждого инструмента свой характерный тембр. Своя специфика. Два инструмента с одними и теми же характеристиками и названием могу/будут звучать несколько по-разному.

"Спецификации" - это для "обзоров"... Никакой пользы от них нет и в помине. Только самому сидеть, щупать, понимать нравится или нет. Мне лично никому ничего не надо показывать/доказывать.... Если есть у людей интерес - могу дать поиграть и сделать свои выводы, но заниматься бредятиной и выпускать "обзоры" точно не собираюсь.

В дополнение: аккордеон - живой инструмент. Звук изменяется во времени. Дерево со временем меняет свою структуру, содержание воды и проч. Звук сегодня и звук завтра вполне могут быть разными...


----------



## Alex33 (21 Окт 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> 5 лет прошло, а интерес к этому загадочному инструменту остаётся. При всём том, что инструмент нужно пробовать лично не у всех есть такая возможность. Так что может хоть фотографию выложить? (если никак не удаётся сделать видео обзор).
> Другой вопрос -- это цена. Всё-таки можно получить какое-то представление? Сколько это стоит? (желательно в евро или долларах). Сколько это стоило 5 лет назад и сколько это стоит 5 лет спустя. Или это секретная информация?


 Алексей (Alexei), а почему 5 лет Вы только присматриваетесь к аккордеону SCANDALLI ?.. Вы сами на каком инструменте играете? Какой именно аккордеон Вам приглянулся? Где живёте? Хочу помочь Вам советом...


----------



## Alexei (22 Окт 2019)

Alex33
Пока пользуюсь такой моделью "Fisarmonica Convertitore a Piano mod.29":





Alessandrini Accordions







www.alessandriniaccordions.it





К сожалению, нет возможности лично поиграть на других инструментов такого уровня.


----------



## Alex33 (23 Окт 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> Alex33
> Пока пользуюсь такой моделью "Fisarmonica Convertitore a Piano mod.29":
> 
> 
> ...


На вид, аккордеон шикарный! А что Вас в нём не устраивает? Какую музыку на нём играете? И для полноты картины, где живёте?..


----------



## zet10 (25 Окт 2019)

Alexei,по поводу обзора! А Вы доверяете этим видеообзорам?? И тем более обзорам музыкальных инструментов????
Я бы Вам посоветовал доверять своим ушам, а если их нет ,то таким исполнителям аккордеонно-баянного искусства,как С.Осокин, С.Абкеримов, Л.Лавров, А.Шелыганов и многим другим талантливым музыкантам, послушайте их , получите удовольствие и возможно почерпнете что то для себя! Вот у этих ребят действительно есть чему поучиться и к чему прислушаться!


----------



## Alexei (25 Окт 2019)

zet10


zet10 написал(а):


> Alexei,по поводу обзора! А Вы доверяете этим видеообзорам?? И тем более музыкальным инструментов????


Была бы возможность самому поиграть на инструменте -- я был только рад такой возможности. А так приходится принимать во внимание видео обзор. Не было никогда возможности поиграть на новом Super VI, да ещё цельнопланочном. В этой теме полезно было почитать впечатление Олега Добротина об обсуждаемом инструменте. Однако понравились видео обзоры Super VI которые я привёл выше. 



zet10 написал(а):


> таким исполнителям аккордеонно-баянного искусства,как С.Осокин, С.Абкеримов, Л.Лавров, А.Шелыганов и многим другим талантливым музыкантам


Без сомнения, интересно и полезно их послушать. Но сравнение инструментов -- это другое. На youtube я не встречал более "плодовитого обозревателя" чем Бутусов. Он не претендует концертное исполнение, но старается показать лучшие качества разных инструментов. При этом бывает умалчивает о недостатках в силу разных причин.

Другой важный вопрос -- это цена. Что чего стоит на самом деле? Какая часть цены составляет цену за качество, а какая за "брэнд" и прочие "накрутки"?

Alex33


Alex33 написал(а):


> На вид, аккордеон шикарный! А что Вас в нём не устраивает? Какую музыку на нём играете?


Я ещё не играл на инструменте лучшем чем "Fisarmonica Convertitore a Piano mod.29" от Alessandrini. А они ведь есть(?) Как видно из описания, имеется 2 "cassotto", 15 регистров и 4 подбородочных в правом полукорпусе. Басы в левой достаточно глубокие по звучанию. Двухголосная выборка на 52 голоса также добавляет возможностей, но стоит дополнительно 1100 евро + 1 кг веса + больший объём. Так что музыку можно играть самую разную. Этот инструмент мне порекомендовал знакомый, который приобрёл его ранее. Из его исследования получилось, что в этом инструменте достигается наиболее разумное соотношение цены с качеством. 

Кстати, не могу понять почему Super VI не включает в себя ещё 3 возможных регистра? Ведь всех возможных звучащих комбинаций 15. Также очень удобно иметь подбородочные... хотя бы 4, 5 было бы лучше, а ещё лучше когда их можно настраивать -- у Бутусова есть видео обзор.


----------



## ugly (25 Окт 2019)

zet10 написал(а):


> А Вы доверяете этим видеообзорам?? И тем более обзорам музыкальных инструментов????


Тут как обычно: те, кого стОит слушать - обычно говорят мало, и ,как правило, не видеоблоггеры.


----------



## vev (25 Окт 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> Кстати, не могу понять почему Super VI не включает в себя ещё 3 возможных регистра? Ведь всех возможных звучащих комбинаций 15. Также очень удобно иметь подбородочные... хотя бы 4, 5 было бы лучше, а ещё лучше когда их можно настраивать -- у Бутусова есть видео обзор.



Super VI - эстрадный инструмент. Для какой цели ему могли бы подбородники понадобиться?



Alexei написал(а):


> Этот инструмент мне порекомендовал знакомый, который приобрёл его ранее. Из его исследования получилось, что в этом инструменте достигается наиболее разумное соотношение цены с качеством.



Это вообще не очень понятно... Что есть "соотношение цена/качество" в данном случае? Приведенная стоимость на одну клавишу/кнопку/регистр? Как сравнивали то? Особенно, если стоят разные по классу голоса....


----------



## Alexei (25 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Super VI - эстрадный инструмент. Для какой цели ему могли бы подбородники понадобиться?


Эдуард Аханов весьма активно пользуется "подбородниками". Например -- 






> Это вообще не очень понятно... Что есть "соотношение цена/качество" в данном случае? Приведенная стоимость на одну клавишу/кнопку/регистр? Как сравнивали то? Особенно, если стоят разные по классу голоса....


Звучание голосов воспринимается по-разному. В этой теме Олег Добротин описывал своё восприятие -- "Оба инструмента звучат отлично, но по-разному." Примерно так же мой знакомый сравнил более дорогие аккордеоны которые на которых ему удалось поиграть со своим Alessandrini. Отметив при этом только чуть более качественную механику выборки у других дорогих инструментов. Но учитывая цену Alessandrini он остался доволен своим выбором.


----------



## Alex33 (25 Окт 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> zet10
> 
> Была бы возможность самому поиграть на инструменте -- я был только рад такой возможности. А так приходится принимать во внимание видео обзор. Не было никогда возможности поиграть на новом Super VI, да ещё цельнопланочном. В этой теме полезно было почитать впечатление Олега Добротина об обсуждаемом инструменте. Однако понравились видео обзоры Super VI которые я привёл выше.
> 
> ...


 Я так и не получил ответа на свои вопросы к Вам, Алексей...


----------



## vev (25 Окт 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> Эдуард Аханов весьма активно пользуется "подбородниками". Например --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Про звучание голосов - это заблуждение. Тембр не ими определяется. Динамический диапазон, ответ - это по их части.

Покупая более известный бренд вы повышаете ликвидность инструмента. Это тоже кое-что стоит


----------



## zet10 (25 Окт 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> Эдуард Аханов весьма активно пользуется "подбородниками". Например --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zet10 (25 Окт 2019)

У Аханова Готово-выборный инструмент, который по конструкции имеет подбородочные регистры, поэтому он разумно ими пользуется. У готовых инструментов подбородочных регистров нет,за исключением нескольких моделей (в основном итальянских производителей)


----------



## Alexei (26 Окт 2019)

zet10 написал(а):


> У Аханова Готово-выборный инструмент, который по конструкции имеет подбородочные регистры, поэтому он разумно ими пользуется.


Аханова и выборкой пользуется замечательно в эстрадных произведениях. И здесь на форуме есть его ноты.
Подбородочные переключатели -- удобны. Особенно если их можно настраивать как у этой модели:


----------



## vev (26 Окт 2019)

Alexei,
любое усложнение конструкции снижает ее надежность....
Обычно на подбородник выносится то, что является "любимым", наиболее используемым. Те, которые октавные скачки обеспечивают: пиколка и фагот. Раз запомнили играй. А вот что делать, если их порядок меняется? Справится ли в мозгу автоматика?


----------



## kep (26 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Справится ли в мозгу автоматика?


У Roland FR-8X три подбородника, на которые можно повесить что угодно - программируемые. Ничего, мозги справляются. Вот подбородок - тот не всегда попадает


----------

